# Low T Pill Users



## Mrs1980 (May 6, 2011)

Hello,

Does anyone use pills (he is not doing gel or injections b/c of concern for sperm count drop)for low T? My H is starting today and I wondered if anyone could speak on the experience? Any side effects experienced? Change in behaviors, ect. How long taken, benefits seen ect.

I just want to get an idea of what I can expect forthcoming. My h is 31 and was told by the urologist it was one of the lowest readings he'd seen in that age group 

I look forward to changes in and out of the bedroom but I am also concerned about any side effects, ect. My h is not very communicative so it isn't likely he'll be telling me what he is feeling/going through.

Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Revel (Mar 13, 2012)

I would think that pills would still affect sperm count, and would also have negative liver effects. If he's worried about sperm count, then HCG might be a viable option. If he's young, he may respond to HCG.


----------



## Mrs1980 (May 6, 2011)

Clomid


----------



## Mrs1980 (May 6, 2011)

stritle said:


> clomiphene is fairly harmless, it will not shut his natural production down and will help him produce what he can
> 
> it won't give him fertility issues and will probably help in that arena.
> it would increase your fertility too btw if you went on to help things along if you've been trying.
> ...


Thanks-I'd heard similar about moods so I just wanted to prepare myself  He keeps a lot inside

Is this something that he'll have to take for a long period of time?


----------



## Revel (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree with Stritle. I thought you were originally referring to testosterone pills, not a drug to stimulate production. The comments about depression match what I've read about clomid.


----------



## Mrs1980 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks-I kinda pushed him to get treatment so now I am feeling a bit guilty that the meds could make him feel worse or have long term implications


----------



## alex2 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have you tried any supplements or diet changes? Nature provides us will everything you need. Escape toxins from the pollution they sell us as medicines. 

The best place to start is: natural male enhancement supplements info

They have reviews on most of the herbs and then you can just google them for local stores or online for the best prices. Make sure you pick american companies and google the companies too to make sure is not a front for some foreign outfit.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

What was your husband's count?


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

im so sorry for you and your husband. You are so young.


----------



## Mrs1980 (May 6, 2011)

I believe it was 210...He just had a weird reaction this weekend-his skin got very red itchy and inflamed...Hoping it's not the clomid-he called dr so we'll see what he says...We are both frustrated beyond words


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrs1980 said:


> I believe it was 210...He just had a weird reaction this weekend-his skin got very red itchy and inflamed...Hoping it's not the clomid-he called dr so we'll see what he says...We are both frustrated beyond words


That's called the low-end of normal by the docs, in reality it's in the dirt for a 31 year old man.

I'm guessing the doctor hasn't suggested any of the proven non-prescription methods for raising endogenous testosterone, so let me ask you what kind of workout does your husband utilize and what is his height and weight presently? 

What he should be doing is weight training, either machines or barbells, with a heavy emphasis on leg work like heavy leg presses or squats. It should be an all-body workout three times a week for starters. 

If your husband is overweight, he's creating a feedback loop for himself. The fatter you get, the body cuts testosterone and ups estrogen. When that happens, you get fatter. It's insidious.

Get 8-9 hours of sleep each night. Less than 8 hours and your T can be cut in half.

Eat eggs and cod liver oil to get Vitamin A and get plenty of sunlight for Vit D.

Eat bacon and butter as your body needs saturated fat to make T.


----------



## nxs450 (Apr 17, 2012)

I would check with another Doctor. I never heard of using Clomid for low T. I am 51 and have been on injections for about 6 months do to a very low level of 102. It is not the first time I have taken Testoserone for low T. 
About 12 years ago I did some chemo for Hep C which has caused problems ever since. The other times I used the gel which worked okay. They were so low this time I went for the injections.
It has made a world of difference. My sex drive is very strong now. I'm not tired all the time, foggy thinking, depression, over all out look is 100% better. It has made a world of difference!
I will probaly be on it for the rest of my life.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

This tread stuck in my head and I was doing some research on it and there are lots of herbal natural remedies that can help your man. You can google it and find lots of options. Best of luck. Hang in there sister.


----------



## Mrs1980 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the support. 

H is exercising and dieting-lost 10 pounds in 4 weeks so far. But so far mostly cardio so I will mention the weights to him.

He also started vitamin supplements about 2 months ago-I know we need to be patient with seeing results. 

He has a follow up appt in about a month. The dr said the Clomid has the least side effects.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrs1980 said:


> Thank you everyone for the support.
> 
> H is exercising and dieting-lost 10 pounds in 4 weeks so far. But so far mostly cardio so I will mention the weights to him.
> 
> ...


Cardio won't get the job done.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

loosing weight is still a great thing for your health. Tell him congrats on his progress


----------



## Mrs1980 (May 6, 2011)

Knoxvillekelly said:


> loosing weight is still a great thing for your health. Tell him congrats on his progress


Thanks. Just a quick update-the mood swings are def in full force

H almost keyed someone's car that stole his parking spot....WOW not like him...

But we're both working out and he seems to have a lot more energy. 

Sex is better but he still has some issues..I have told him to be patient since it's been only about 6 weeks. I know it is hard for him to be so frustrated sexually sometimes 

He has a follow up appt soon so I am hoping he discusses this all with the Dr (I can't attend due to work but h doesn't like discussing all this with anyone).


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Cant speak to pills but have been on injections for 2 years 400 mg q 3 weeks. made a huge difference. Sperm count should be fine as long as he doesnt try to take to much. 

I have recently changed to Testopel. These are really small pellets that are implanted in your buttocks that slowly leach testosterone into your system for 6 months at a time.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

a daily multivitamin, fish oil and 50mg Zinc pill goes a long way with me.

two zincs an hour or two before bedtime if you think you're going to get lucky. 

Besides getting the right exercise, it also helps to cut out soft drinks and cigs, drink more water, eat more fruits, veggies, nuts. Get a regular intake of these things. Off the top of my head, blueberries, almonds, salmon, oysters, any food that's high in zinc - all that stuff helps.


----------



## Minncouple (Sep 9, 2009)

A few comments:

* Clomid is old school med's, if your hubby has natural low test, its ownt restore it. It will cause moody-ness and more than likely not help with the low test.

* Gels are not the most effective at rasing test level. The trans-dermal method is all the rage right now, but far from the most productive method.

* Weekly shots, and use of HCG between shots at a low dose would be the most effective. 

* Clomid was first a furtility drug, then found use as a testicle restorer. But, HCG is what was designed for teen boys in kick starting the whole puberty thing. 

* As always, the forst step is a healtier lifestyle. That cna help alot right there. 

* I have had my levels as low as 300 before, it sucks. a wekkly shot of 200mg test, should raise it to the higher end of the spectrum, but everyone reacts differently.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

I was just walking with someone about drinking Pomegranate.


----------

